# FY08/09 - How did you go?



## Aargh! (1 July 2009)

I thought it fitting to start a thread on how people went with the last years events, what they did wrong (and what they did right) and if they have learnt from it.

So if you could share your experiences with the rest of us we may be able to help each other! Possible inclusions:

- % loss/profit at year end
- your paper/realised loss during the darkest day
- did your emotions get the better of you?
- were you diligent with stop losses?
- shelve the share market for the year?
- best and worst stock


----------

